# How To Dispose Vinyl Asbestos Tiles?



## jbk (Jan 31, 2008)

I have 9"x9" vinyl tiles that I popped off the floor of our small (12' x 12') bedroom. Most are whole, a few broke into large pieces. They fit into two cardboard boxes (each the size of a milk crate). 

I understand these tiles may contain asbestos. Is there a legal and affordable way for me to dispose of these somehow, without going through a contractor or a laboratory? I'm in California.

Thanks.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Contact your local Waste Disposal Management entity: Whomever collects your household garbage. Unless Federal Laws have changed since I retired and got out of the Environmental end of things, as a private homeowner (not renter/leasee) they will either give you instructions as to proper packaging for disposal in household garbage, or direct you to the proper authorities for directions. Being as you are in California, you may/probably will have different methods of disposing of homeowner's refuse with asbestos. IF your tiles do have asbestos, it will be in PPM's (Parts Per Million) that are very low. The real problem with these is when you break them. This creates the "friable" dust which must be contained, and should not be breathed. The actual tiles are not really a problem. Good Luck, David


----------



## TitaniumVT (Nov 27, 2009)

This might help: http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/eh/asbestos/floortile/index.html


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Different states have their own regulations. Contact California's Environmental Protection Agency, Cal/EPA. They can give you specific instructions. Some states don't consider floor tile a friable material, and will allow it to be disposed of in a regular landfill, but may require special packaging. Your local landfill can also steer you in the right direction.


----------



## IceT (Mar 18, 2011)

Black trash bags work well.


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

IceT said:


> Black trash bags work well.


:laughing::laughing::no::no:


Black Plastic Bags reminded me of that incident that was so long ago locked into my mind.

In my past life, I administered road construction contracts. On this one job, the contract called for 5 houses to be demolished. 3 of them had asbestos in the roof, flooring and siding. There were all sorts of stipulations as to how this asbestos was to be removed, and the bid items were very pricey. One night the 3 houses burnt to the ground, and the next morning the contractor hauled the remains to a special landfill for disposal. He then asked for full payment of the bid items. I refused on grounds that the removal did not meet the requirements of the contract. He was not a happy camper.

A couple nights later the remaining homes mysteriously caught fire, then to everyones horror, the fire leaped to a house that was not to be destroyed!

The contractor never admitted to anyone he was responsible. The fire chief just let it go since he had no proof as to who did it. Life goes on.


----------

